# Considering taking my ex-racehorse hunting.



## Florrie (18 November 2012)

Well I've never been on this part of the forum before so hello!

I've hunted before many years ago on a speedy little pony but that's about it and since the hunting season is here I'm considering taking my lad.

I'm just concerned as to how he would act about the atmosphere/other horses going mad/how strong he will get. Since he is used to running with a bunch of other Thoroughbreds over 6 furlongs...

I've only owned him for a few months, old owner just hacked him out and about and didn't do much with him. And before her he was in racing! So I have no-one to refer to about what he is like on open grass fields with 50 other horses etc.

I've rode him on open fields galloped him for the first time today and he was relatively strong but manageable. He's currently ridden in a loose ring snaffle with a french link.
Should I put him in a stronger bit to be on the safe side if I do take him? He can be quite arsey and strong but I'm not too sure what bit I would put him in.

Also, any hunts going on around Cheshire/Manchester?


----------



## jenni999 (18 November 2012)

Speak to your local hunt and take their advice on a suitable meet.  They will be used to TB's going out as they will have P2P'ers needing to qualify.   Much better to ask beforehand than turn up and find it's not the right meet for you.


----------



## monkeybum13 (18 November 2012)

Well Denman is looking quite the well mannered hunter so I would say go for it


----------



## Drakerath (18 November 2012)

I prefer to buy up ex 'chasers and turn them into hunters. Typically they are cheap and plentiful. Should one not make the grade, chances are the next will!
BUT you are unlikely to ever get a *perfect* hunt horse because TBs are FUN! 
I would not advocate taking a TB (or any horse to be honest( out "hunting" proper for hte first time. I always build mine up through the aumtun hunting( cubbing, as it was) season first to get them accustomed to what goes on. STill, I guess you don't have that option now so definitely fin out where a quiet day is going to be in your area.
Stick a green ribbon on and try and find a friend to nanny you fr the day. Turning up on a green, TB horse and not having a friend will probably blow the brain of many an ex racer. They LOVE company - it's typically all they have ever known. Don't expect them to take kindly to being made to stand on their own - yet first time out, you may have a horse that is unnerved by the whole event and you will need to find someone to nanny you.
Good luck and be prepared for anything to happen. Maybe youll have a total natural however prepare yourself for some hairy moments too. Take ti very slowly and keep out the back with a nanny if you can for the first half dozen-a dozen times.
And make sure you keep the condition on them. TBs can run up light in hunting season....I'm a huge fan of TBs hunting They eat up the ground and jumps for fun - but you do need to find a good 'un first.


----------



## Florrie (18 November 2012)

Thanks all for your advice!
He was a flat sand racer but has a fab jump on him. He is usually very quiet and well mannered but there's quite a few going from my yard with very experienced/sensible hunt horses and I'm sure they'd be more than happy to nanny him for the first few outings. I am quite the newbie when it comes to hunting but the times I've done it, I've enjoyed it.
Planning to go on quite a few large group hacks within the next few weeks or so and go for group canters and gallops so he can get accustomed to a good pair of brakes around others. Usually when we're out hacking he's eager to be front of the pack whether it is just trotting, plus he is very fast (eats up the ground) so I imagine holding him at the back would be a challenge.
On most hunts there is of course a 'non jump' way around an obstacle isn't there? He can be a mardy bum sometimes


----------



## Bernster (18 November 2012)

Florrie said:



			Thanks all for your advice!
He was a flat sand racer but has a fab jump on him. He is usually very quiet and well mannered but there's quite a few going from my yard with very experienced/sensible hunt horses and I'm sure they'd be more than happy to nanny him for the first few outings. I am quite the newbie when it comes to hunting but the times I've done it, I've enjoyed it.
Planning to go on quite a few large group hacks within the next few weeks or so and go for group canters and gallops so he can get accustomed to a good pair of brakes around others. Usually when we're out hacking he's eager to be front of the pack whether it is just trotting, plus he is very fast (eats up the ground) so I imagine holding him at the back would be a challenge.
On most hunts there is of course a 'non jump' way around an obstacle isn't there? He can be a mardy bum sometimes 

Click to expand...

Think trying the group outings is a really good idea, as is having nice folks nannying you. You can practice different bits too!  Some great tips here for newbies particularly in the sticky. Look forward to your first report


----------



## Drakerath (18 November 2012)

When I say "at the back" - I mean like at least an entire field away from The Field! is nagging him I Think it's called. So you are not up with the others at all and you are doing your own thing at a snail's pace. He has to learn to do things at your say so and at your pace - not at the pace of everyone else.
IF he's been in training, he won't have any problem settling in big groups of horses. It's all he will have known. It's being held back/away and on his own that he may struggle with but essential for any hunt horse to master.


----------



## Florrie (18 November 2012)

Agree totally Drakerath. As a racehorse he was constantly run at the frot of the pack, I think this is why he is always so eager to be at the front. Holding him back is a hard task but I've spoke to some of the people I'll be going with the the said they'll happily stay at the back with me and look after him, I told them I'm a rack of nerves to do this but I think he'd really enjoy it and so would I


----------



## Florrie (18 November 2012)

Just to add the hunt I'm planning to take him to is in 4/5 weeks so I'll post a report with pics!


----------



## spacefaer (19 November 2012)

The best way to "make" a hunter is to keep away from the field, to shadow them and not allow him to get the excitement of galloping 1st, before he's learnt the steadiness of hanging about - however, in the current times, it's very difficult (sometimes impossible) to do this,as the ground is so wet, the field master is particularly concerned that everyone should keep together and not damage any more of the farmer's fields than is entirely necessary.  There's a lot of road bashing and headlanding going on in many parts of the country.  this means that you're in a large band of horses at all times, and it is quite similar to what he'll have known in training tbh.

It'll be the going out on point, the turning away from the field and the jumping that will be exciting and mentally challenging for him.

ETA I have found that most racehorses get stronger, the more you hold on to them.  It's only when you drop the reins that they slow down.  It's slightly different when hunting as they will continue to keep up with the other horses until they stop, but just a thought to add to the rest - the more you hang on, to make him slow down, the faster he'll go.

Let us know how you get on!


----------



## Florrie (19 November 2012)

I've noticed I have to drop the contact when galloping Spacefaer, my old ex-racehorse mare was the same! That will make the hunt a little more challenging I think, especially if I'm trying to hold him back from the rest of the field.
Group hack has been organised for Wednesday with 12 of us, should be interesting as 2 of the horses are going to stay at the back with him whilst the others canter/gallop on.


----------



## Gingey2 (6 December 2012)

I took my TB gelding (raced til 7, I got him when he was 9) out hunting last season and he was great and loved it, as did I! I had been told by previous owner that he had seen hounds once (cubbing) and not been very good with them, so I went hound exercising first- he was a bit overwhelmed at first but quickly settled and was an angel. Then next I threw us both in at the deep end somewhat by taking him draghunting on New Years Day (the meet was quite close, he was plenty fit and he had been so good hound exercising that I just went for it)- and he was a star! Started off quietly at the back with a couple of friends, planned on staying for an hour or two and not jumping much (if at all)- ended up staying the whole day, jumped everything I put him at and happily settled in the middle of the pack! What a star.

He did pull my arms out when he was starting to get a little tired but adrenaline was still running high, I just bridged my reins, didn't pull back and he gave up and remembered his manners. Agree about the more you take a hold the more they will pull. Mine was v soft mouthed anyway, I ignored advice to put him in a stronger bit  and took him first time in his normal Happy Mouth straight bar loose ring and kept him in it. I think it depends entirely on the horse, I know mine would probably have objected and been more unmanageable if i'd put him in a stronger bit than he was used to- but he was pretty sensitive about his mouth.

Agree with Drakerath RE dropping condition, mine dropped off over the couple of days after (and from then on, also did the same with hunter trials etc! Silly animal). I combated this by increasing bulk of his feed a few days prior- something non heating that would get the calories in, such as sugarbeet.

Great that you can have a practice in big groups, and that you have some friends with reliable hunters who can nanny you. I bet you will have a great time, I would say go for it!


----------

